# evans colson commander



## neal (Jun 18, 2010)

I have an Evans-Colson "Commander" and I am suprised at how little information there is on the WWW about the company and their bicycles. Does anyone have more information on these bikes? for example..how big was the company?...how do they compare in value to other vintage bikes?..how to find parts for them?...how to identify age?....is the bike rare or junk????..I have not been able to find one single photo on the web that matches my bike......I think the bike was bought from an old-old True-Value store here in town back in the 50's. My neighbor actually owned the store and only recently passed away at the age of 102!!.........the only thing wrong with my bike other than some rusting is the front rim and tire are ruined. It is a girl's bike, light blue with the torpedo light on it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I would love to find an original front tire and rim...thanks for reading.


----------



## OldRider (Jun 18, 2010)

Lets see a picture for a start, a serial number helps too!I'm no vintage bike expert like lots of others here but what I can tell you is that you having a ladies frame it will be about half the value of an equal mens frame. Others will be along soon to tell you what you have if you post a picture


----------



## bairdco (Jun 18, 2010)

here's a quick quote about Evans/Colson: "Evans purchased the bicycle division of the Colson Company in 1953. At first the bicycles were badged Evans-Colson but by about 1957 the Colson name was dropped and the bikes were sold under the Evans name alone. Evans introduced several new frames and features during this time including the square fenders and the rocket themed Evan-Action springer but ultimately left the bicycle market in 1962. "

Colson bicycles have been around since the late 1800's. i think they're one of the best made bikes ever. the Evans/Colsons were a little cheaper in my opinion, but then again, i never owned one. 

i do own several pre-war Colson bikes, and the Colson company is still around, making casters and industrial handcarts and stuff like that.


----------



## hallwaygraphics (Aug 31, 2010)

My mother has one she is trying to sell. She and dad are looking to clean out he shed. She said something about selling it for $35. I told her to HOLD ON, check the internet first. Have you had any luck finding out if it is worth anything or not. Not to sound mercenary, but they arn't riding anymore and would just like to sell it. I was all ready to put up pictures, but this wouldn't let me load them from my computer, only load them from a URL location. ?!?! I'm not a computer dude, I don't know how to do that!! Help.


----------

